

TypeFace: Make A Font Using Your Face - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/typeface-make-a-font-using-your-face/

======
stilist
Direct link:
[http://www.rhymeandreasoncreative.com/portfolio/index.php?pr...](http://www.rhymeandreasoncreative.com/portfolio/index.php?project=typeface)

------
k2jacob
How do you download it?

